# New Mice



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

Got 3 new mice today. Not sure on colours to be honest... I'm just guessing. Was going to get a 4th but would've cost too much... Their cage is humongous, it's a Savic Rody... However the cage the pics are taken over is their "cleanout tank" hehe.

They aren't good pictures of them by themselves as they wouldn't stay still, and they were taken on my phone...

The 3 together









Muffin - Chocolate and White









Milly - Champagne Self









Maya - Fawn and White









Edit - Correct colours =]


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The 'silver' looks champagne on my screen. The one you have called tan is fawn, and very pretty


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

looks champagne to me too


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ooh, ok thanks! I thought it looked more Champagne but wasn't sure... Will try to find a decent cam to take some pics once they are a little less mad about running around haha Only got them today... Those pics were taken as I was moving them from their transport cage to their new home 

The one of the 3 together is the clearest, as they were half asleep after the 20 min journey home haha


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are a pain to photograph when young and not settled in


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yup! I was surprised I didn't get bit to be honest with you... With all previous hammys and gerbils I've always gotten at least one bite from picking them up moving from transport cage to home...

I let them have free run of the bathroom, from their cage, I had ladders on either side, when I was in the bath reading, but they just sat in their cage. Was quite amusing... The hammy and when we had gerbils, always climb out of their cage... even when we first get them.

I'll leave them be tomorrow  I'm working Thurs, so will get them out again in the eve. Let's hope the parents don't go mad, as they haven't been told... The hammy is on show, as it's my OH's, but the mice will be living under my bed  I have a throw that covers it... I have a single trundle bed, so it's up as a double atm.


----------

